# Did it ordered a 4K TV



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

I really wanted a great upscaler TV so after reading multiple reviews some putting less importance on what I feel is the only reason to get a 4K now with limited 4K content is the TV's ability to upscale lower resolution content. 
Anyway decided on the Sony XBR55X930D 55-Inch 4K HDR Ultra HD TV (2016 Model). Hope I'm not disappointed pricey for a 55".

Here was the review that helped make my mind up on the X930D. 
https://reviews.lcdtvbuyingguide.com/sony-lcd-tv/sony-xbr-x930d.html


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

camo said:


> I really wanted a great upscaler TV so after reading multiple reviews some putting less importance on what I feel is the only reason to get a 4K now with limited 4K content is the TV's ability to upscale lower resolution content.
> Anyway decided on the Sony XBR55X930D 55-Inch 4K HDR Ultra HD TV (2016 Model). Hope I'm not disappointed pricey for a 55".
> 
> Here was the review that helped make my mind up on the X930D.
> https://reviews.lcdtvbuyingguide.com/sony-lcd-tv/sony-xbr-x930d.html


That "930" in the model number refers to the processor. I think that's Sony's best TV processor. Good luck.

Who did you buy it from?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Here's the _*review*_ from the site I used when I bought my 4K set.

Rich


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Rich said:


> That "930" in the model number refers to the processor. I think that's Sony's best TV processor. Good luck.
> 
> Who did you buy it from?
> 
> Rich


Ordered off Amazon. Still 9 days out for delivery I went ahead and ordered the base 2.1 Sony soundbar with builtin subwoofer 
after reading about the speakers being on the weak side. My AVR is an older Onkyo plus I'm not that critical about sound as I once was. 
I read the review you linked also.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Another review of the Sony x930d http://4k.com/tv/sony-x930d-x940d-4k-hdr-ultra-hd-tv-review-xbr55x930d-xbr65x930d-xbr75x940d/


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice TV. Looked at that, but the 65" was too tall for my wall unit. So went with a LG OLED. Neighbor has a 2015 SONY and loves it and the picture is very good! Both of us came form panasonic Plasma TVs and loved the SONY picture.


----------



## Clark Kent (May 1, 2007)

Does this model come in a 75 inch?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Clark Kent said:


> Does this model come in a 75 inch?


Check this out. http://bfy.tw/6Zbx


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Clark Kent said:


> Does this model come in a 75 inch?


According to their website 70" is the largest size.
http://www.samsung.com/us/video/tvs/all-products


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

jimmie57 said:


> According to their website 70" is the largest size.
> http://www.samsung.com/us/video/tvs/all-products


Its a Sony the link is Samsung. Yes it does come in 75" 
These guys had one for review. Retail has dropped from $7,000 in April down to $6,000 currently on the 75". Way out of my price range and why I ordered the 55" for $1800.

http://4k.com/tv/sony-x930d-x940d-4k-hdr-ultra-hd-tv-review-xbr55x930d-xbr65x930d-xbr75x940d/

http://www.sony.com/electronics/televisions/xbr-x940d-x930d-series

Where To Buy


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

My bad. I thought you were the person with the KU6300 Samsung.


----------



## Clark Kent (May 1, 2007)

trh said:


> Check this out. http://bfy.tw/6Zbx


I'm glad I don't have friends like this user. What a useless hack.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

camo said:


> Ordered off Amazon. Still 9 days out for delivery I went ahead and ordered the base 2.1 Sony soundbar with builtin subwoofer
> after reading about the speakers being on the weak side. My AVR is an older Onkyo plus I'm not that critical about sound as I once was.
> I read the review you linked also.


Thinking about the above post...why can't we get sound that at least equals a sound bar from these very expensive TVs? I've had some really expensive sets (or I should say the MSRP was way up there, I certainly never bought one at that price level) and they were all pretty mediocre as far as sound goes. Why should you have to shell out as much as you did and then have to supplement the sound feature of the TV? I've really never considered this before, I've always used AVRs, but it doesn't seem fair.

Rich


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

It is simple Rich. People like skinny and light TVs so they can mount them on a wall. Neither of those attributes lends itself to good speakers... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> It is simple Rich. People like skinny and light TVs so they can mount them on a wall. Neither of those attributes lends itself to good speakers...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I've been giving this some thought and my first idea would have the TV makers giving up on having the sound system in the TV and just shipping a sound bar with the TV. I have also been seeing some really slim speakers recently. Seems like new technology. But I do realize that new technology is expensive.

I had a very expensive Sony CRT HD TV before switching to flat screens (MSRP was almost 5 grand, I didn't pay near that price) and had the cover off that one day and was surprised by how many speakers were mounted inside it. It even had a large subwoofer mounted on the back of the tube. Didn't matter, had awful sound and I never used without an AVR hooked up to it.

Rich


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

Rich said:


> I've been giving this some thought and my first idea would have the TV makers giving up on having the sound system in the TV and just shipping a sound bar with the TV. I have also been seeing some really slim speakers recently. Seems like new technology. But I do realize that new technology is expensive.
> 
> I had a very expensive Sony CRT HD TV before switching to flat screens (MSRP was almost 5 grand, I didn't pay near that price) and had the cover off that one day and was surprised by how many speakers were mounted inside it. It even had a large subwoofer mounted on the back of the tube. Didn't matter, had awful sound and I never used without an AVR hooked up to it.
> 
> Rich


I think it be nice if they make monitors with all the same tech as the tvs, I'm assuming that's what you call a tv without speakers. I'd even consider giving up the OTA turner. Never use the speakers in tv or the turner really. Always use AVR.

Didn't the expensive Vizo reference TV have a separate sound bar?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Christopher Gould said:


> I think it be nice if they make monitors with all the same tech as the tvs, I'm assuming that's what you call a tv without speakers. I'd even consider giving up the OTA turner. Never use the speakers in tv or the turner really. Always use AVR.
> 
> Didn't the expensive Vizo reference TV have a separate sound bar?


Yeah, that's what I'm talking about, monitors. Or what originally was called a monitor, just a stripped down TV. What ever happened to them? I would think they'd be a lot cheaper than a TV with speakers and a tuner and that would allow a soundbar to be added. I know nothing about Vizios.

Rich


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Christopher Gould said:


> I think it be nice if they make monitors with all the same tech as the tvs, I'm assuming that's what you call a tv without speakers. I'd even consider giving up the OTA turner. Never use the speakers in tv or the turner really. Always use AVR.
> 
> Didn't the expensive Vizo reference TV have a separate sound bar?


That would suck for me. No place for a soundbar on my wall unit. Sound on new LG is pretty decent.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

gio12 said:


> That would suck for me. No place for a soundbar on my wall unit. Sound on new LG is pretty decent.


I gotta admit I've never tried my Samsung 4K set's sound system. I'll have to try it.

Rich


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

If it sounds like my Sharp's, it will suck! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> If it sounds like my Sharp's, it will suck!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well, I tried the Sammy 4K. Didn't expect much and I was pleasantly surprised! It's got pretty good sound. Much better than any of my Panny plasmas. Of course it doesn't have a 500 watt subwoofer or four tower speakers on it but that's an unfair comparison, I think. The dialogue was clear and the music was good. I watched some _Bosch _on it on Amazon in 4K and I could have just left my sound system off and I do believe I wouldn't have been bothered. Easily as good as some of the sound bars I've heard (and I do like sound bars). I gotta admit I'm kinda shocked.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

camo said:


> Its a Sony the link is Samsung. Yes it does come in 75"
> These guys had one for review. Retail has dropped from $7,000 in April down to $6,000 currently on the 75". Way out of my price range and why I ordered the 55" for $1800.
> 
> http://4k.com/tv/sony-x930d-x940d-4k-hdr-ultra-hd-tv-review-xbr55x930d-xbr65x930d-xbr75x940d/
> ...


Sooo...How is the new TV?

Rich


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Rich said:


> Sooo...How is the new TV?
> 
> Rich


I really like it. I've only have watched a few 4k movies and some short scenic shows on Netflix. Beautiful picture and works like I expected making Direct 1080 and 720i content look better. My only real regret is I wish I would of ponied up another 1K and got the 65".

I've messed around with the different picture settings and even put in a few customs posted on AVS forum but my favorite is the standard that comes with the TV. Many of the cinema settings are a little dull for my taste almost defeating the fact the TV has vibrate natural color.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

camo said:


> I really like it. I've only have watched a few 4k movies and some short scenic shows on Netflix. Beautiful picture and works like I expected making Direct 1080 and 720i content look better. My only real regret is I wish I would of ponied up another 1K and got the 65".
> 
> I've messed around with the different picture settings and even put in a few customs posted on AVS forum but my favorite is the standard that comes with the TV. Many of the cinema settings are a little dull for my taste almost defeating the fact the TV has vibrate natural color.


Good. Glad you're happy.

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Rich said:


> That "930" in the model number refers to the processor. I think that's Sony's best TV processor. Good luck.
> 
> Who did you buy it from?
> 
> Rich


The 2015 and 2016 models come with the same 4K Processor X1.



camo said:


> I really like it. I've only have watched a few 4k movies and some short scenic shows on Netflix. Beautiful picture and works like I expected making Direct 1080 and 720i content look better. My only real regret is I wish I would of ponied up another 1K and got the 65".
> 
> I've messed around with the different picture settings and even put in a few customs posted on AVS forum but my favorite is the standard that comes with the TV. Many of the cinema settings are a little dull for my taste almost defeating the fact the TV has vibrate natural color.


I have the Sony XBR-55X900C. Outstanding picture quality. Factory settings were near perfect. Only had to make a few settings adjustments. Does a great job upscaling 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i and 1080p. Like you I found the Cinema settings too dull and use Vivid. It came with two remotes (RMT-TX100U and RMF-TX100U). I like both but the RMF-TX100U has a very sensitive touch panel and took some time getting used to.


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

I have my eyes set on the new Sony ZD9. Eagerly awaiting reviews as this may be my first step into HDR as none of my displays current support it.

http://garmentstorage.net/asf/forum/166-lcd-flat-panel-displays/2522209-sony-announces-z9d-fald-lcd-uhdtvs.html


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

mutelight said:


> I have my eyes set on the new Sony ZD9. Eagerly awaiting reviews as this may be my first step into HDR as none of my displays current support it.
> 
> http://garmentstorage.net/asf/forum/166-lcd-flat-panel-displays/2522209-sony-announces-z9d-fald-lcd-uhdtvs.html


HDR is the way to go. The XBR-Z9D is impressive but very pricey (65" $6,999.99...75" $9,999.99).


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> HDR is the way to go with 4K. The XBR-Z9D is impressive but very pricey (65" $6,999.99...75" $9,999.99).


It certainly isn't cheap but has some seriously impressive light output and the new LED beamforming looks to be great.

I am hoping to make a decent amount reselling my living room TV and going the Sony route is considerably cheaper than OLED alternatives particularly for the display size I am looking for. The high nits output will hopefully offset the advantage OLED has with its incredibly inky blacks. (at least somewhat)


----------



## Jjjaymmman (Aug 1, 2016)

mutelight said:


> It certainly isn't cheap but has some seriously impressive light output and the new LED beamforming looks to be great.
> 
> I am hoping to make a decent amount reselling my living room TV and going the Sony route is considerably cheaper than OLED alternatives particularly for the display size I am looking for. The high nits output will hopefully offset the advantage OLED has with its incredibly inky blacks. (at least somewhat)


 I had the LG OLED (replaced 3x with new tvs each time). The flicker drove me nuts in high action settings. The blacks are amazing, but too dark at times when brightness was needed. Since I got a full refund, I opted for the 2016 Samsung 9500 series and I am very pleased! I played the "Ghost towns 8K" video from you tube on it, and was shocked. The OLED could not play it as smooth as this Samsung. I am running on a gigabit connection with Comcast.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Couple pics I took this morning comparing the Sharp I once thought had a great picture (How wrong I was).
This was a Directv 720 feed and doesn't do the Sony justice just how awesome the image is.
I discovered the camera captures pixels not noticeable by eye but clears up why the Sony X930D looks so good. I'm spoiled now so if you've never had a great looking TV you don't know what you're missing.


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

I received my 75" Z9D last weekend and every time I fire it up my jaw is on the floor. Sure it doesn't reach the deep inky blacks like an OLED but they get darn close but dear lord does it have some seriously bright output!

My buddy brought his cororimeter over and dialed it in for regular HD and even broadcast through DirecTV looks stunning and significantly better than my Samsung JU7500.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Beautiful TV I bet, I'm holding out for price drop below 5 bills.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

I hope you are liking your 4K set Camo


----------



## cmasia (Sep 18, 2007)

Thinking about taking the plunge into a 65" 4K.

After a bit of research and a 3 minute look at one today, leaning toward this LG OLED.
2016 models seem to have addressed some of the OLED issues mentioned in this thread.

http://www.lg.com/us/tvs/lg-OLED65B6P-oled-4k-tv

At $3,000, the "B6P" seems like the same pic as the "E6P" at $4,300, with a few less bells and whistles.

Has anyone bought or compared this set?

Cheers,
cmasia


----------

